# Queen of the back yard



## Shelly (Apr 11, 2011)

This is Bubbles. She is 18 pounds of pure fun, and the most beautiful tortoise, anywhere, ever. I love her to death, so when I got a LONG overdue new camera, she was the obvious subject of my first photos.


----------



## Robert (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow! She certainly is Queen! Nice pictures.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice looking tort, it is hard to tell ,but she looks huge!!!!!!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, she is gorgeous!!! She has the cutest face!! More, more, more pictures!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 11, 2011)

For sure, beautiful! Nice pictures.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Apr 11, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Wow, she is gorgeous!!! She has the cutest face!! More, more, more pictures!!!


I agree especially regarding her cute face! I also have major grass envy!!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 11, 2011)

She is a lovely Queen...


----------



## Missy (Apr 11, 2011)

the straight on shot looks like she is smiling


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 11, 2011)

18lbs??? Wow! That's got to be some sort of record, John. I wonder what's the usual size for a female.


----------



## Shelly (Apr 11, 2011)

She is a big girl, no doubt. She's also something of a fatty. She can graze for hours.


----------



## Jacob (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautiful, she is the queen!
she looks so happy,almost like she is smiling!
Thanks for sharing your pictures, i love them!


----------



## Candy (Apr 11, 2011)

She is just beautiful Shelly. One of the best looking Desert Tortoises that I've seen. How old is she? Anytime she needs a date, Fernando is always looking for love.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 11, 2011)

She is beautiful. Gopherus agassizii have the most dignified face of all the species. In the next to the last shot she looks like she's smiling. And I agree, I have grass envy also...or maybe it's Bob who does...


----------



## Shelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Candy said:


> She is just beautiful Shelly. One of the best looking Desert Tortoises that I've seen. How old is she? Anytime she needs a date, Fernando is always looking for love.



If you believe the people I got her from, she's in her mid 50's. I may take you up on Fernando's offer, as her only "suitor" is a little wimp that's about half her size.


----------



## rachael (Apr 11, 2011)

haha I love how shes leaving him in her dust in that second photo


----------



## Balboa (Apr 11, 2011)

WOW,

I haven't really been into the CDTs, I mean, I totally get where californians would be into them, I would be too if I lived there, but THAT is a beautiful tortoise.


----------



## Shelly (Apr 14, 2011)

Bottomless pit.


----------



## Jessicap (Apr 14, 2011)

Just Beautiful!


----------



## Candy (Apr 14, 2011)

Shelly said:


> Candy said:
> 
> 
> > She is just beautiful Shelly. One of the best looking Desert Tortoises that I've seen. How old is she? Anytime she needs a date, Fernando is always looking for love.
> ...




Anytime! When Danny saw Fernando's picture on here he said that he was probably between the ages of 30 and 40 years old. I'm sure he hasn't mated in a long time, poor guy.   I see that you have her permit on her too.


----------



## Shelly (Apr 14, 2011)

No, it's not her permit, it's just a paper address label.


----------

